# Does Clomid cause cramps/symptoms during the TWW?



## ace28

Hi ladies,

I am in my first ever TWW on Clomid. I took 50mg days 5-9, and O'd CD17 (sounds late but it's sooooo much better than Oing CD50!!!). I'm on 5 DPO and I've been feeling lots of very mild cramps/bloating since O day. I'm trying to figure out if these could be clomid-related, or a symptom of being pregnant. Anyone know?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bugbabe77

Hiya x can't answer ur question cos I'm in the same boat. Am currently 11dpo on my first clomid cycle and have been having lots of cramps before and since ov. I'm hoping it'll be good news but who knows yet? 

Good luck and keep us posted!!!!


----------



## lady1985

Hey there, I have had 3 rounds of clomid 1.50mg day 2-7 2.100mg day2-7 3.100mg day2-7. My experience was the 1st month was the worst! I had very bad bloating and cramps from cd12 - cd 21. I had a scan on cd 19 and my gyn said i was about to ovualte..the pain was due to the ovaries being stimulated at the same time. Other than that 1st month I had no syptoms apart from hot flushes, Round 3 I had no sypmtoms! Hope this helps ....


----------



## ace28

lady1985 said:


> Hey there, I have had 3 rounds of clomid 1.50mg day 2-7 2.100mg day2-7 3.100mg day2-7. My experience was the 1st month was the worst! I had very bad bloating and cramps from cd12 - cd 21. I had a scan on cd 19 and my gyn said i was about to ovualte..the pain was due to the ovaries being stimulated at the same time. Other than that 1st month I had no syptoms apart from hot flushes, Round 3 I had no sypmtoms! Hope this helps ....


So your cramps were before ovulation? I started feeling these the day I'm pretty sure I O'd, and they haven't gone away since!


----------



## lady1985

Yes cramps where before ovulation because usually if u ovulate on your own, only 1 ovary is works, but on clomid both ovaries are stimulated...like my 1st scan showed 2 Mature eggs over 2cms on the left and 2 eggs over 18mm on the right. So if ur anything like me u are gonna get pains cause of so many follicles at the same time (i was shocked how big they were, i thought u wouldn't even see them lol)


----------



## lady1985

Sorry i forgot to say...the pain was due to the follicles growing big...but round 2 and 3 i had the hcg to trigger cause they we're releasing on their own. U should be having a scan at day 10 or 11 to check the follicle growth, it saves guessing when ur ovulate, and is safer as if ur very sensitive to clomid u can hyperovulte to many eggs.


----------



## trying hard

from my experience I wouldn't trust TTW symptoms at all on clomid!!!!!!!!!!!

I got every classic preg symptom under the sun (my bras even stopped fitting properly)month just been and :bfn: All you can do is wait it out. I got so excited and was so sure i was pregnant only to be gutted when af came.

Good luck hun, but on this drug you just cant trust your body to give you any answers.

Sorry, I would have liked to tell you different, but that doesn't mean your not pregnant it just means you have to POAS to find out. Good luck!


Also implantation would have only just occurred or about to, so too early for pregnancy symptoms yet


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

ace28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am in my first ever TWW on Clomid. I took 50mg days 5-9, and O'd CD17 (sounds late but it's sooooo much better than Oing CD50!!!). I'm on 5 DPO and I've been feeling lots of very mild cramps/bloating since O day. I'm trying to figure out if these could be clomid-related, or a symptom of being pregnant. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

CRAZY INSANE! haha SO I had to go check my calendar but I also O'd CD17 and took clomid 50mg days 5-9, and I have been having mild cramps since I O'd also, and it is weird because I have been on Clomid for a year now and this is a first for me, I've been researching everyday online but can't really find anything, I hope we both get BFPs this month!!! Definetely let me know, when are you planning on testing? I'm going to on CD10 because I am crazy then on CD14.


----------



## ace28

lady1985 said:


> Sorry i forgot to say...the pain was due to the follicles growing big...but round 2 and 3 i had the hcg to trigger cause they we're releasing on their own. U should be having a scan at day 10 or 11 to check the follicle growth, it saves guessing when ur ovulate, and is safer as if ur very sensitive to clomid u can hyperovulte to many eggs.

Yeah my OB is the one who prescribed Clomid, if this doesn't work we have an appointment with the RE at the end of the month and I will ask for monitoring then (I'm sure they'll want to monitor me, for that matter). Just gotta wait it out and see!



trying hard said:


> from my experience I wouldn't trust TTW symptoms at all on clomid!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got every classic preg symptom under the sun (my bras even stopped fitting properly)month just been and :bfn: All you can do is wait it out. I got so excited and was so sure i was pregnant only to be gutted when af came.
> 
> Good luck hun, but on this drug you just cant trust your body to give you any answers.
> 
> Sorry, I would have liked to tell you different, but that doesn't mean your not pregnant it just means you have to POAS to find out. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Also implantation would have only just occurred or about to, so too early for pregnancy symptoms yet

Bummer but I'd rather know than not know, you know? I have totally been feeling pregnant and wondering if I could trust it. Good to know I can't! Guess we'll find out.



ohmyitschelsi said:


> CRAZY INSANE! haha SO I had to go check my calendar but I also O'd CD17 and took clomid 50mg days 5-9, and I have been having mild cramps since I O'd also, and it is weird because I have been on Clomid for a year now and this is a first for me, I've been researching everyday online but can't really find anything, I hope we both get BFPs this month!!! Definetely let me know, when are you planning on testing? I'm going to on CD10 because I am crazy then on CD14.

That's crazy! Hi cycle twin! I'm trying to hold out to test until 12-13DPO (next Tuesday/Wednesday for me) but I'm not guaranteeing that I won't "accidentally" pee on an IC between now and then!!! :lmao:


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

ill accidentally poas Sunday Monday Tuesday Wednesday.....hahaha I hope not. I hope we get our damn BFPs this month! how long have you been ttc?


----------



## ace28

ohmyitschelsi said:


> ill accidentally poas Sunday Monday Tuesday Wednesday.....hahaha I hope not. I hope we get our damn BFPs this month! how long have you been ttc?

friggin January. Ugh! What about you?

Let this be our month!


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

This January or since last January haha, I have been trying since May 2010, and I have been on clomid since last January, I really hope this is our month, are you still having those cramps? I am, there just like constant but dull and there throughout the day, I don't even know why...ugh!


----------



## ace28

LOL, _last_ January!

Yeah, they're there. They gave me a scare yesterday- disappeared for awhile! But now they're back, have been all day. Are yours ever sharp? Mine are mostly dull and just mild, but very occasionally I get this quick jab of pain, and then it's done. WTH is going on??? I'm kinda in the dumps by all the "oh it's just the clomid talking" talk, but at the same time, everything I read says clomid's effects stop after you take the last pill! So confused.


----------



## Erin j

I have been having cramps / abdominal pain as well but it started a few days after I finished he clomid and the hcg trigger. Five days now and its constant. Its also my first clomid cycle so i have nothing to compare it too. Could be ovary over stimulation. Good luck everyone. Here's hoping its implantation :)


----------



## lisap2008

I had cramps just like AF was showing at 10dpo and got my BFP on 14dpo on my first clomid cycle. good luck !.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

ace28 said:


> LOL, _last_ January!
> 
> Yeah, they're there. They gave me a scare yesterday- disappeared for awhile! But now they're back, have been all day. Are yours ever sharp? Mine are mostly dull and just mild, but very occasionally I get this quick jab of pain, and then it's done. WTH is going on??? I'm kinda in the dumps by all the "oh it's just the clomid talking" talk, but at the same time, everything I read says clomid's effects stop after you take the last pill! So confused.

Thats funny that you asked, today while I was at work I got a sharp pain on my left side I like grabbed my stomache, friggen weird! I hope all these cramps and pain lead up to a BFP or I am sure I am going to go crazy!!! Ive been on clomid for a year now and I have NEVER had cramps all week long...so I don't think these are because of clomid honestly.


----------



## jm823

My first round of clomid I got ovulation pain and horrible bloating my bbs also hurt from ovulation on. My second round which I am currently on, got no side effects. I am starting to have some discomfort in my nipples. I can only hope it leads to bfp. I agree with the other posting can't symptom spot with clomid!


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

its pretty sad when I am continuesly poke my bbs to see if there sore and now I don't know if there sore for one reason or if its because I keep poking them hahah, I worried that if there not sore yet then I'm not preggers lol


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

ace28 said:



> LOL, _last_ January!
> 
> Yeah, they're there. They gave me a scare yesterday- disappeared for awhile! But now they're back, have been all day. Are yours ever sharp? Mine are mostly dull and just mild, but very occasionally I get this quick jab of pain, and then it's done. WTH is going on??? I'm kinda in the dumps by all the "oh it's just the clomid talking" talk, but at the same time, everything I read says clomid's effects stop after you take the last pill! So confused.

Are you still having those cramps, mine just about disappeared, I haven't felt them at all today... :-/ was hoping I was getting them for a *reason* now I am not so sure.


----------



## ace28

ohmyitschelsi said:


> ace28 said:
> 
> 
> LOL, _last_ January!
> 
> Yeah, they're there. They gave me a scare yesterday- disappeared for awhile! But now they're back, have been all day. Are yours ever sharp? Mine are mostly dull and just mild, but very occasionally I get this quick jab of pain, and then it's done. WTH is going on??? I'm kinda in the dumps by all the "oh it's just the clomid talking" talk, but at the same time, everything I read says clomid's effects stop after you take the last pill! So confused.
> 
> Are you still having those cramps, mine just about disappeared, I haven't felt them at all today... :-/ was hoping I was getting them for a *reason* now I am not so sure.Click to expand...


Yeah, mine went away for awhile but I am now having AF-like cramps. I also had a huge temp dip today, but it's only 9DPO... hoping it could be implantation! FX my temp rises tomorrow morning, I will CRY if I am out this early in the game. At least give me a chance to test first, universe! LOL


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

oh I hope that ugly witch stays away, I won't know until about 17dpo I get my AF really late because I take provera each month to get it AF. I really hope this is our month if not mine at least yours! I have no symptoms at all right now...ughhh


----------



## SKP

I started clomid cd 3-7 starting dec 30th, ever since my "O" day, I been having cramps and hurtish like pain on my right pelvic bone. and temps are high.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I don't know if I have the flu or something but all night I was throwing up... :(


----------

